# New Sette Reken build for my 9 year old



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

Just put together my 9 year old's first "real" mountain bike and took him out for a ride last night. He's had a series of 16", 20" and 24" bikes, the most recent of which was a Specialized Hotrock. I recently realized that he's finally at the age and size that he could graduate to 26" wheels with an extra small frame. I went with a Sette Reken based on price (I found a couple of used smaller frames for less on eBay, but wanted something with a warranty, just in case.) 

Most of the parts are off of one my bikes, while the fork is off of my girlfriend's bike (she received a nice upgrade to her fork in the process.) I did have to buy some new stuff, but not that much. Here's how it turned out:

Sette Reken frame, 14"
2006 RS Reba Team fork at 100mm travel
Truvativ Hussefelt stem 40mm
FSA bar (cut to 26.5")
SRAM X-7 derailleurs
SRAM X-9/MRX twist shifters
SRAM 980 cassette, SRAM 951 chain
Avid BB7 brakes and SD-5 levers
Truvativ Hussefelt cranks, 32/22 rings, 170mm
no-name cheapo headset
Icon post
no-name kids saddle
no-name flat pedals
Cane Creek Zonos SG tubeless wheelset
Specialized The Captain Control tires (2.2 front, 2.0 rear)
XT skewers

Final build came to 26 lbs, which is at least 4 - 5 lbs lighter than his 24" Hotrock. It could be lighter but all the Hussefelt parts are heavy and built for FR/DH. I went with these because they were low priced and the only 170mm cranks and 40mm stem I could find were FR-specific. (The BB alone must weigh a pound.) As he gets older, I'll be able to swap on a much lighter bar/stem/crank/BB combo, which should take a lot of weight off.

First ride went well. The standover is a bit high for him (I want to say that he's about 55" to 57" tall), but once on the saddle he was just fine and it should fit even better next year. He was able to climb some sections he'd never been able to climb before, and he seemed a little less tentative on the downhills, but I'm sure he'll get faster on the DH as he gets used to the bike. The fork needs to be rebuilt/serviced - even at 50/50 positive/negative PSI it was a little too stiff for him (he's about 70 lbs.) 

All in all, I think he had more fun on this ride than he's ever had on a mountain bike ride. I've never pushed him into biking (he's much more into the traditional team sports, but a good athlete), so perhaps a new and nicer/lighter bike will make him excited to go ride with his old dad. (Especially when, like last night, the ride ends at the corner market for ice cream for him and a Coors Light for me!)


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

Great job! I posted my build in post #17 of this thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=705860
I used 24 in rims on the older version of the Reken (paint/graphics are different), but will upgrade to 26er rims when he is the right hight. He will be 8 on August 8th and gets it then. He only 51"...


----------



## tlcrouch355 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

RSabarese said:


> Great job! I posted my build in post #17 of this thread:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=705860
> I used 24 in rims on the older version of the Reken (paint/graphics are different), but will upgrade to 26er rims when he is the right hight. He will be 8 on August 8th and gets it then. He only 51"...


Funny, I saw your post about that yesterday and was thinking that the 24" wheels with the disc hubs was a great idea as a way to start a younger kid on this sort of frame.


----------



## northernblades (Jul 22, 2011)

That is freeking awesom.
I only hope to be able to do something like that with my Daughter in.. 7 years


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

After ride 1, I realized why I had taken that fork off of the girlfriend's bike - it's as dead as a doornail. Took it in for a rebuild and voila - a like-new fork. I also figured out a way to drop almost 300g off the bike - replace the freaking handlebar! That FSA bar weighs 430g. I found a flat bar that has a 31.6 clamp that only weighs 164g. Total cost, $20. Now, if I could only find a lighter 40mm stem and bottom bracket!

Sad to say, but I've already got upgradeitis for my kid's bike!


----------



## northernblades (Jul 22, 2011)

Not to sound too ignorant, but that kit you built up, any guesses as to the cost?


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

40mm stem 268gr

http://www.departmentofgoods.com/su...-64FD-DF11-9C39-001517B1882B&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

That's great! Nice bike. After reading this thread I immediately went to pricepoint and ordered one of these for my 11 yo son. I have a doner bike of mine that I'll use for the build. :thumbsup:


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

northernblades said:


> Not to sound too ignorant, but that kit you built up, any guesses as to the cost?


I think I spent about $350 for all the new parts and shipping, as well as the labor for the build. The new parts include the frame, BB, stem, crankset, saddle, headset and front derailleur. (The new bar will add $22.) The frame shipping was $45, so almost half the cost of the frame!

I measured my son and he's only slightly over 54" tall. I think a 13" frame would likely have fit him better (especially the standover,) but he would likely outgrow it in a couple of years. I think the 14" frame should be good until he gets his growth spurt (likely around 12.)

Off to go do our 3rd ride on it this week!


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

wycough said:


> 40mm stem 268gr
> 
> http://www.departmentofgoods.com/su...-64FD-DF11-9C39-001517B1882B&mr:referralID=NA


I think that's heavier than the stated weight of the Hussefelt, but thanks!

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=938&category=794


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Awesome! When I was 9 I had a department store special to ride, I would have killed for something that sweet! Lucky kid.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

Our dads/kids ride yesterday AM - beautiful morning! The bike is working out well. He turfed it once (off camber rocky section) but recovered well. The only downside is that the upgraditis bug is already hitting. Thinking some lighter, faster rolling tires would help (plus, I need that 2.2 Captain for my bike!)


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

*That Earthpig...*

...is one helluva dad!


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

Nice bike, the only thing that's missing is some real pedals. Get him some nicer flats.

After that you'll need to upgrade his friends' bikes so he has people to ride with, not just dorky dad.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

*My son got his 14" Sette Reken w/ 24" wheels tonight*

My son turned 8 today and got his present at his party over the weekend. I'm more excited than him and unfortunately is rained Sunday so we could not go out. Here are a few est shots (yes, he always wears a helmet, it was my fault during the test shots to remind him) I think he'll do fine the next time we all ride together after our holiday with Mickey Mouse...


----------



## BobGolden (Nov 5, 2009)

Great build!

My boy will need an upgrade from his 24" Kona Hula next year and I am very curious about the upright seating position on your Sette given the bars to seat drop. Would he be a lot more efficient and comfortable with something more even? I always see people on cruisers and think to myself they would be so much happier if they didn't have to work as hard/go faster if they weren't in such an upright position. I can understand the confidence building on the downhill with that position but I imagine he has to be putting his chin on the bars on any steep uphills to get some leverage. Thanks, Bob


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I would agree with you as he grows, but because he is 51" or so inches, he will be in an upright position. He was on a 20" and was more even, but the wheels were so small they got stuck in the ruts, roots. The Reken I built, has 24" wheels which will be upgraded to 26" as he grows. Also, the 14" frame appears to be higher in the front. I guess an 80mm fork might lower it a bit, but the 100mm R7 I had was new.
I built the same for a friends son last year, and it made his riding capabilities increase significantly. He climbs as well as his father now...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

RSabarese said:


> My son turned 8 today and got his present at his party over the weekend. I'm more excited than him and unfortunately is rained Sunday so we could not go out. Here are a few est shots (yes, he always wears a helmet, it was my fault during the test shots to remind him) I think he'll do fine the next time we all ride together after our holiday with Mickey Mouse...


Thanks for the pictures, gives me more to think on. As I research more, I see that the small 26 inch frames are very close to kids 24 inch bikes in chain-stay length. My concern is the top tube length, that's where I'm seeing a pretty big difference. Maybe it's just the pictures, but it looks to be just a bit too long for him still.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm sure sure it is a bit long, and the handlebars maybe a bit wide. When we get to the trails, I'll see and then adjust. He was jumping curbs really well last night. He also upped his game in follow the leader, something he was not able to do real well on the Hotrock 20". They grow so fast which is why I am comfortable with what we have done. The other bike I built for my friends son, he has grown in capability so significanlty that I expect the same for my son.
We'll be visiting Mickey Mouse for 2 weeks, but I'll update everyone on how he does by Labor day.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

RSabarese said:


> I'm sure sure it is a bit long, and the handlebars maybe a bit wide. When we get to the trails, I'll see and then adjust. He was jumping curbs really well last night. He also upped his game in follow the leader, something he was not able to do real well on the Hotrock 20". They grow so fast which is why I am comfortable with what we have done. The other bike I built for my friends son, he has grown in capability so significanlty that I expect the same for my son.
> We'll be visiting Mickey Mouse for 2 weeks, but I'll update everyone on how he does by Labor day.


Thanks, this has been a great resource. I'm starting to keep an eye ebay and looking for a women's small frame. Slightly shorter top tube and I can paint it.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

Earthpig...what's the standover height on your Sette build?


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

My son and I went to Hartshorne in NJ yesterday and he did great. He was able to get up some climbs that he had trouble on his Hotrock 20. The downhills were smoother as well. He had no issues shifting the gears, which was a small concern, he went from an Alivio 7-speed trigger and no front derailleur to an SRAM X-5 with 11/32 in the rear and 22/32 w/ bash guard up front. I'm very happy I bought him shortened (to 140mm) Truvativ cranks rather than using the 165mm Stylo's I originally bought him. I'll use those later when he grows. I also think he'll be out of the 24" rims in 9 - 12 months as he is growing so fast. All in all, a successful build with no regrets!


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Great bike and lovely pictures. My 8-year old still fits his Hot Rock 20 but I am already looking at a bigger bike. My wife won't let him use her 13" Gary Fisher Marlin...

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------

